# What are you drinking tonight?



## WilmWallace

I got myself a Samuel Adams Octoberfest!


----------



## rlk

Jack Daniels Single Barrel.  It's about as smooth as I can find.  Bob


----------



## Melensdad

I had a diet MUG Root Beer.


----------



## squerly

Melensdad said:


> I had a diet MUG Root Beer.


lol, my favorite!


----------



## JEV

Iced green tea like most nights.


----------



## FrancSevin

My last two fingers of PINCH.  Then it is back to Glenfiddich


----------



## jimbo

FrancSevin said:


> My last two fingers of PINCH.  Then it is back to Glenfiddich



I'm nursing a bottle of Nadurra.  Quite tasty, but the bottle is about gone.  Picked up a couple of new (to me) bottles.  A Tomatin and a Scapa.  Has anybody tried either of these?


----------



## jimbo

WilmWallace said:


> I got myself a Samuel Adams Octoberfest!



Had a Sam Octoberfest tall one at a new restaurant in Mt. Airy, NC last Friday.  Not a bad brew.


----------



## FrancSevin

jimbo said:


> I'm nursing a bottle of Nadurra. Quite tasty, but the bottle is about gone. Picked up a couple of new (to me) bottles. A Tomatin and a Scapa. Has anybody tried either of these?



I have nursed more that one bottle of Glenlivet into oblivion in the past myself.

 I find it a bit sharp for a 16 year old. It needs a little taming to be drinkable. I prefer not to add water, but a little ice makes it smoother.

 Genfiddich is the same and priced the same but only 12. One wonders what it would develop if allowed to be an adult. But the 18 year old version is pricey and hard to find.

 Pinch is a blend but always smoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooth. It too is pricey $55.00) and hard to find.

 My everyday beer is Sam Adams Boston but I will gladly drink anything from their brewery.


----------



## Catavenger

It's still only the early afternoon and I am drinking a rather flat lukewarm Coca-Cola!
But it's still as yummy and delicious as can be!


----------



## Leni

Vodka with fresh raspberries in it.  Another favorite is vodka with fresh strawberries.  To H@%l with the artificial stuff.


----------



## MrLiberty

Asbach 3 year old brandy tonight when I watch NCIS.  Maybe a second one when I watch Secrets of the Dead.


----------



## jimbo

FrancSevin said:


> I have nursed more that one bottle of Glenlivet into oblivion in the past myself.
> 
> I find it a bit sharp for a 16 year old. It needs a little taming to be drinkable. I prefer not to add water, but a little ice makes it smoother.
> 
> Genfiddich is the same and priced the same but only 12. One wonders what it would develop if allowed to be an adult. But the 18 year old version is pricey and hard to find.
> 
> Pinch is a blend but always smoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooth. It too is pricey $55.00) and hard to find.
> 
> My everyday beer is Sam Adams Boston but I will gladly drink anything from their brewery.



Glen Nadurra is single barrel cask strength.  ABV varies slightly but hovers around 56%.  That to me begs a little water.  At $90/bottle and uncut, it's not a bad buy for a 16 year old.

Had a glass of Boulevard Wheat over the weekend.  One of your locals.  I used to pick it up in Mo when driving through.  One of my favorites.


----------



## luvs

high-end fer me, as of late, unless blake is buyng fer us.......~~
when you're me & u hafta kinda budget, if your family is to goona get their yearly Christmas presents w/ 'luv, aubrey' on their tags.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I tend to stick with what I know. No hard liquor. Either Brava or Coors light works. Though I can't have more than 1-2 drinks at a time due to my liver still in recovery mode.


----------



## jpr62902

One of these magnificent brews:


----------



## Galvatron

Milk and pain killers as the back is capoot.


----------



## luvs

enough that blake was boasting on my skill in regards to dining so well, yet being so teensy, & getting not-drunk on a plethora of my fountain of inebriation--

& that was dinner, yinz guys. & we got 2 so we as to not hafta order tonite. so tonite's dinner is in my fridge. there is so much a supply of rice in there, as we both set that aside, that i could stuff a cabbage/pepper, or make us soup.


----------



## Umberto

jpr62902 said:


> One of these magnificent brews:



I haven't seen that one locally and will have to check out the big store. I like IPA.

Tonight was a Duck Pond Merlot withe quiche.


----------



## Big Dog

Beer ............. it never changes other than the occasional Jager bomb!


----------



## jpr62902

Umberto said:


> I haven't seen that one locally and will have to check out the big store. I like IPA.
> 
> Tonight was a Duck Pond Merlot withe quiche.



 Deschutes' Fresh Squeezed IPA is equally delicious, but it packs 225 calories.


----------



## pirate_girl

Since this is my long weekend off, tonight I may partake in a Hornsby's amber draft or 6


----------



## Gunsrus

Tonight I'm drinking orange juice. My drinking habits are really down to earth.  I don't like wine or beer, so alcoholic beverages are out for me.


----------



## luvs

adult beverage or 12. i'm already 5 in, as i woke @ 4:30-ish.


----------



## Melensdad

Canada Dry Diet Ginger Ale


----------



## Umberto

Vodka and olives.


----------



## 300 H and H

Scotch and water..


----------



## pirate_girl

Hot tea with sugar and cream.
I've got to work the next 3 days.


----------



## awakevaulting

Nothing for tonight because I had a drink the other day already. I had a shot of my favorite Margarita. I like its taste of a sweet and sour. I had it for a thanksgiving party of a dearest friend.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I was at a watch party last night for the local elections.  I had a lemon iced tea and one Shiner Bock.  It's just not kosher to get stopped for DUI coming home from the Sheriff's watch party.  When I got home I had one small Scotch with ice.  Pretty much a normal night as far as alcohol is concerned.


----------



## jpr62902

This:


----------



## pirate_girl

The remains of a lime slushy from Dairy Hut.


----------



## luvs

there is pabst on my desk-- tig/babbit drank that one~


----------



## Hannes Andreason

I'm having me some Baileys, combining dessert and drink at once lol


----------



## Melensdad

Hannes Andreason said:


> I'm having me some Baileys, combining dessert and drink at once lol



Homemade Peach Cobbler (still warm from the oven) with a scoop of vanilla ice cream ... while sipping on Blood Oath's "Pact No 1" Straight Bourbon.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> Homemade Peach Cobbler (still warm from the oven) with a scoop of vanilla ice cream ... while sipping on Blood Oath's "Pact No 1" Straight Bourbon.



Jeez Bob, that's one hell of a combination!!!!


----------



## Melensdad

EastTexFrank said:


> Jeez Bob, that's one hell of a combination!!!!



It was a good one!


----------



## EastTexFrank

I am on a dry spell right now.  I ate something a week ago that totally tore my stomach up so, no alcohol for me.  Never could figure out what did it but it wasn't pleasant.  It's almost better now but I think that I'll give it a few more days to recover.  

My wife takes off on a Caribbean cruise with her sister on Saturday.  That might be a good time to fall off the wagon and celebrate.


----------



## Umberto

Tonight it's Hornitos followed by Black Seal and eggnog from Lynden Dairy.


----------



## FrancSevin

Lismore. A single malt scotch I recently discovered that is half the price of Glen Fiddich

And just as smooooooooooooooooooth


----------



## EastTexFrank

FrancSevin said:


> Lismore. A single malt scotch I recently discovered that is half the price of Glen Fiddich
> 
> And just as smooooooooooooooooooth



I've never heard of that one.  I'll have to look for it.  I probably won't be making a liquor run until well into the new year though.


----------



## Angelface

Pepsi...


----------



## EastTexFrank

Angelface said:


> Pepsi...



That's pretty sad!!!!!    I'm not even sure it counts as a drink!!!!

I had a Michelob Ultra before Thanksgiving.  It was a long way from being good but strangely it wasn't as bad as I expected.  I had a glass of white wine with the "feast".  After I came home, I had a vodka and tonic during the football game.  Actually, I spent more time watching John Wayne in "The Shootist" than I did watching football.  

As you can tell, my stomach is doing much better.


----------



## awakevaulting

I'm having a green tea at the moment.


----------



## Melensdad

awakevaulting said:


> I'm having a green tea at the moment.



I have green tea frequently in the mornings.  Occasionally in the afternoon.  

Only other time I drink tea is when I have Chinese food.


----------



## pirate_girl

Jack and Coke.
Hehehe..


----------



## Melensdad

Sherry Cask finished, 8 year old, Japanese Whisky.  

Its very similar to Scotch ... which is far from my favorite drink.  I'm not a huge fan of this stuff, honestly the Sherry Cask finishing probably is the only reason I can drink it because it kills some of the typical malt flavor of Scotch that I am not fond of.  I know Scotch lovers dislike the taste of Bourbon and as a Bourbon lover I have to admit that the feeling is mutual.  

I've had some Japanese Whisky that I really enjoy, but its usually very mild flavored that doesn't have that typical 'Scotch' taste!


----------



## Catavenger

Sun brewed ice tea


----------



## FrancSevin

Tonight, I will be at the harbor, on my sailboat with my grandson launching his new canoe, "Blue Falcon."

 In honor of this auspicious occasion, I will be consuming the last Miller High Life in a glass bottle left from when my Father-in -law passed. Jessie will consume Dad's other favorite beverage, and A&W root beer.

 Beer is beer! And the three of us shared them together often.

 RIP pa.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Started at 11:30AM drinking these yesterday. Lasted till midnight last night.  I can't drink hard liquor. So I stick to what I know. 

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-kqmcH6wZ9os/Tz80EzJpp3I/AAAAAAAACQo/AzBCriE8lWI/s1600/IMG_9700.JPG


----------



## Melensdad

I've got a bit of 101 proof limited edition YELLOWSTONE bourbon (2017 release #2) in my glass.  Its just a bit over $100 per bottle.  I thought that was expensive.  But then I found this bottle from Woodford Reserve.  Its $1500 a bottle and only sold in DUTY FREE shops at ports of entry.

Sold it a Baccarat Crystal bottle.  

A bit to rich for my tastes  

https://www.moodiedavittreport.com/...pression-featuring-baccarat-bottle-in-cannes/


----------



## Melensdad

Dasha’s mom wanted to thank me for helping Dasha with her fencing this year.  She figured out how to do it.  Scotch, with a bourbon flavor profile, exported to Ukraine and brought to me by a Russian fencer.  Long trip for this bottle but damn it’s good stuff.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Bob, I thought that you weren't a Scotch drinker!  

There's hope for you yet, says I, sipping on my second toddy of the night.  

By-the-way, Dasha's mom has pretty good taste!!!!


----------



## Melensdad

EastTexFrank said:


> Bob, I thought that you weren't a Scotch drinker!
> 
> There's hope for you yet, says I, sipping on my second toddy of the night.
> 
> By-the-way, Dasha's mom has pretty good taste!!!!



Not a scotch drinker but this Scotch has a bourbon taste profile.  Its part of their "Discovery" collection which is offered in 3 different profiles.  She bought me the bourbon profile and I love it.


----------



## luvs

leinenkugel's summer shandy--


----------



## Melensdad

luvs said:


> leinenkugel's summer shandy--



Those are great!


----------



## Dude111

Im drinking chocolate Milk at the moment


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Today...water.....lots of water to rehydrate after sweating and drinking beer and sweating some more in very little shade in this heat wave out at camp for four days in preparation to do it all over again. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Danang Sailor

Iced tea with fresh squeezed lime juice, a vice I picked up years ago in West Texas.  Much better and more refreshing than lemon!


----------



## Melensdad

Bourbon.  Neat.


----------



## pirate_girl

...because I can't find Moosehead.
You'd think being a little over an hour from the Canadian border I could.
Lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Molson Canadian is like drinking horse piss. Only the natives and frenchmen from Quebec drink it up here.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Molson Canadian is like drinking horse piss. Only the natives and frenchmen from Quebec drink it up here.


It's not bad for not being Moosehead or Labatt.
?


----------



## FrancSevin

We are having burgers over Hickory tonite. So Modella Negra.

After, 2 fingers of Pinch, neat.


----------



## Melensdad

None for me.  Not on Fridays (or Wednesdays) during Lent.  But damn, I think a stout dark ale would hit the spot!


----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


> None for me.  Not on Fridays (or Wednesdays) during Lent.  But damn, I think a stout dark ale would hit the spot!


Well, I'm clearly not drinking the hard stuff.
?


----------



## jillcrate

Hi Pirate girl 

Im drinking chocolate Milk right now  (Organic whole)


----------



## Melensdad

Calumet Farms 14 year black label bourbon


----------



## iceberg210

Grand Teton: Black Cauldron


----------



## jillcrate

Drinking chocolate Milk  (Organic whole)


----------



## pirate_girl

jillcrate said:


> Drinking chocolate Milk  (Organic whole)


There's a shocker.
???


----------



## Doc

Woodford Reserve.


----------



## Melensdad

Makers Mark tonight after coming home from the fencing club.


----------



## FrancSevin

Glenfiddich; neat

A day without scotch is like a day.... ?‍

What am I saying?  I have no idea what that would be like.


----------



## Melensdad

FrancSevin said:


> Glenfiddich; neat
> 
> A day without scotch is like a day.... ?‍
> 
> What am I saying?  I have no idea what that would be like.


Drink 2 today.  On Wednesdays & Fridays during Lent I give up alcohol.  But I could use a glass, in abstentia.


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> Drink 2 today.  On Wednesdays & Fridays during Lent I give up alcohol.  But I could use a glass, in abstentia.


Thanks for the excuse.  I'll do that, but just for my friends.

Anyone else need my services, just ask.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm being tame with my Redd's Hard Apple.
?


----------



## 300 H and H

Grapefruit Juice....   Neat..

Lol..


----------



## FrancSevin

My son gave me a bottle of 12 year _single pot still _Irish whiskey called REDBREAST
I'll be trying that one night this weekend.

We are heading down to the Springfield MO house on Saturday.  That'll be  a shot or two in "Pinch"


----------



## FrancSevin

300 H and H said:


> Grapefruit Juice....   Neat..
> 
> Lol..


One of my favorites.  I prefer yellow but it is almost impossible to find.  I drink 16 OZ of pink Grapefruit juice daily.

One of my favorite summer pleasures is one part Tequila to four parts *Yellow* Grapefruit juice.  An awesome cooler  but only if made with the yellow  grapefruit.


----------



## jillcrate

Having Chocolate Milk


----------



## Melensdad

Lil Book bourbon.  Neat.  A limited edition release.  122 proof.


----------



## Melensdad

Celebrating Notre Dame Fencing’s win of the NCAA Championship.  Dasha and the team riding home with the trophy.  It’s a 2 drink night!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> Celebrating Notre Dame Fencing’s win of the NCAA Championship.  Dasha and the team riding home with the trophy.  It’s a 2 drink night!
> View attachment 136300



 Heck Bob, I had a two drink night for no other reason than I couldn't find anything worth watching on TV.    

Congrats to Dasha.


----------



## Melensdad

EastTexFrank said:


> Heck Bob, I had a two drink night for no other reason than I couldn't find anything worth watching on TV.





EastTexFrank said:


> Congrats to Dasha.



Dasha reports that there is a campus wide CELEBRATION for the Fencing Team, it is something they do every time any team wins a national championship.  ND also won the Atlantic Coast Conference championship and there was no campus wide party.   Being that its Notre Dame, I'm betting that there is alcohol being consumed somewhere.  That said, I can't really let those kids drink alone.  I'll be joining them again tonight.  After 5pm. Of course.


----------



## Melensdad

Not sure what I paid, but I know it was under $100.  Doubt it was under $50.  But *WELLER Full Proof *is in my glass tonight and it is absolutely superb. 

Seriously worth whatever I paid for it.  

Well worth searching for a bottle and buying it.


----------



## waybomb

Wife and I are sharing this.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ooooh Fred's got the good stuff. ?

I'm having a cup of Tetley black tea, 2 bags, splash o' cream.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm sticking with my ole reliable. I can't do wine or hard liquor. So I stick with what I know.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> I'm having a cup of Tetley black tea, 2 bags, splash o' cream.



Two bags!!!  My Lord, that'll make a man of you.    

Me?  I had a bottle of some weird stout while I was feeding the dogs and nursed it through dinner.  It said that it had flavors of caramel, raspberry cheesecake and Graham crackers and it certainly did.  It also had an 11% alcohol content.  It was different but still okay.  I still prefer my beer to taste like beer and not dessert.  After dinner I had a Scotch, nothing special just a blend but still enjoyable.


----------



## waybomb

Some cornerstone cabernet and a hand made Miami cigar my kid's main squeeze bought for me.


----------



## FrancSevin

Elderberry wine from St Genevieve MO Winery

Very dark, sorta sweet, very fruity, with an acrid bite. Delicious and good for you.
This bottle is from 2019  Just a little too soon but I can't wait


----------



## Melensdad

BOULEVARDIER:

1 oz Compari​1 oz Sweet Vermouth​1.5 oz Bourbon​Dash of Orange Bitters​
In my case I used an Italian Sweet Vermouth, the Bourbon is HIRSCH.  I also garnished with 3 wild cherries preserved in a sweet heavy syrup.


----------



## Melensdad

Melensdad said:


> BOULEVARDIER:
> 
> 1 oz Compari​1 oz Sweet Vermouth​1.5 oz Bourbon​Dash of Orange Bitters​
> In my case I used an Italian Sweet Vermouth, the Bourbon is HIRSCH.  I also garnished with 3 wild cherries preserved in a sweet heavy syrup.


Might be on my 2nd one.


----------



## waybomb

To cold to sit outside and have s cigar, so this will have to do inside tonight. 
Today we've been married 39 years. Wow.


----------



## Melensdad

Boulvardier cocktail: 

Campari, Sweet Vermouth, Bourbon, 3 cherries, dash of orange bitters

Same ingredients as in the photo above, except I switched to a different vermouth.  I have several varieties of sweet vermouth on hand.  Just mixing up the flavors a bit.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## 300 H and H

NorthernRedneck said:


> I'm sticking with my ole reliable. I can't do wine or hard liquor. So I stick with what I know.
> 
> 
> View attachment 137038


If it comes from St Louis it could very well include some of the corn I grow and store here on the farm...


----------



## waybomb

This is for later


----------



## Melensdad

I opened this for the lovely Mrs_Bob


----------



## waybomb

Tonight is Courtney Benham on the dock


----------



## waybomb

Etude Fiddlestix pinot noir, along with a nice "Miami" Casa Fernandez stogie


----------



## Melensdad

Jefferson's Rye Whiskey, aged in cognac casks


----------



## waybomb

Tonight we'll try some Man O War Dreadnought


----------



## 300 H and H

G&T    

Ginn and tonic..


----------



## EastTexFrank

When I was finished piddling and sweating this afternoon I had a Negra Modelo.  During the course of the evening I had 2 Scotch, nothing special... Johnny Walker.  Right now I am drinking a Powerade Zero.  Jeez ... my life.


----------



## Doc

Jefferson Reserve for me tonight.   So smooth.


----------



## Colt Gomez

A Blue Smirnoff Ice Margarita, I got the recipe from Tipsy Bartender.


----------



## Melensdad

Russels 13 Year Old limited release bourbon.  57.3 proof.  Neat.


----------



## waybomb

We are trying this one tonight.


----------



## waybomb

The other day we went to visit some boating friends from 1988. Brought these with. Both nice.


----------



## Melensdad

*I have not decided but it will be strong enough to qualify as a painkiller.*

We got a crack in the bottom of our fiberglass pool.  Warranty will cover the repair, crews will be here Tuesday & Wednesday to repair it.  But while the water level is low I got the STUPID IDEA of scrubbing the side walls.  They have not had a good scrubbing since the pool was originally filled 10 years ago.  And by scrub I mean deep clean scrub.  Not just brush with a pool brush.

So I have been scrubbing.  My body is in pain.  Not sure if it is arthritis pain or old age pain. Probably a combination of the two.

What I can tell you is that whatever drink I will be having, it will likely be over 100 proof, and probably be at least 2 fingers deep.  3 seems more likely.


----------



## Melensdad

Looks like I was wrong.  It is under 100 proof.  It is a limited release, but I wouldn’t say it is rare.  But it is damn tasty!   And the pain in my body subsided enough that I didn’t need painkiller quantities.


----------



## waybomb

Tonight a Rutherford cab.


----------



## Melensdad

I had a Manhatten. 

Makers Mark limited edition 101 bourbon.  Carpano Punt E Mes sweet vermouth.


----------



## FrancSevin

Root Beer whiskey.  Believe it or not, it is quite good.

not a drinking whiskey, a sipping one. Two fingers goes a long way.

Kinda sweet, but very full bodied and yes, like good old fashioned root beer.


----------



## daryan12s

Lemonade with lime and lemon. This lemonade is the only escape from the heat.


----------



## waybomb

Tonight we are trying Napa Valley Cabby.
This is actually pretty good stuff.


----------



## FrancSevin

"BobWhite" wine from Hopewell cellars of Summer Hill in western Illinois; US HWY 54

I discovered this small winery three months ago.  Went by today on my way  home from Decatur IL.

They were bottling this vintage today.  THe wife likes very few wines but this on is her favorite.

Bought a case.

Well have one tonite but it will be better in a few years.  I gave two away today so 9 bottles in the cellar for next season.

They have another one I favorcalled BLUE QWINE.  It is actually blackberry wine.  I tasted the fermenting _must_ today.  it will be ready in a few weeks.


----------



## Melensdad

I is going to be Makers Mark tonight.  We are in Chicago visiting Melen and her bar cart has Makers Mark.


----------



## waybomb

Tonight an inexpensive Shiraz from Australia


----------



## Melensdad

As is typical, for me, Kentucky Bourbon.

Started out the evening with *Weller Special Reserve* (inexpensive but hard to find in some areas) and finished the evening with a limited edition *Yellowstone*, distilled by my friend Stephen Beam of the "Jim Beam" family. 115 proof, so a little goes a long way, but very tasty.


----------



## waybomb

Tonight we'll try a pinot noir.
Trying lots of different wines. Want to stock up on good stuff.
This Longiria had to be one of the best oinot I have tried.it's on my buy list.


----------



## waybomb

And tonight dinner Shannon Zinfandel.
Only a few more days of Todd wine tasting and it's back to work I go. I think tomorrow night will be Lagavulin and a stogie


----------



## Melensdad

Limited Edition Knob Creek 12 Year

100 proof

Mighty smooth and tasty.


----------



## Melensdad

adultchatvipvoy1 said:


> something like dr pepper the best yet brand


I have to agree with you that Dr Pepper is good stuff.  My absolute favorite carbonated beverage!


----------



## waybomb

Had a dram of Macallan 25 earlier at a restaurant.
Noir on the dock with an inexpensive red blend. Not bad at all. Quite good actually.


----------



## waybomb

A French wine tonight.


----------



## Melensdad

Tonight I cracked open a bottle of MIDWINTER NIGHT'S DRAM

It is a highly acclaimed, and very limited edition, rye whiskey.  Totally amazing stuff.  I've been getting 1 bottle a year for many years.  I'd buy 2 bottles if I could get 2 but that is a near impossibility.  I'm thankful that my local shop owner is a friend of mine and sets aside one of his allocation bottles for me.


----------



## FrancSevin

Possibly a bit of crow....;

More later


----------



## waybomb

And tonight is Guarachi vineyard red. This is nice. Real nice.


----------



## FrancSevin

The crow went down well in the end but only after a bit of a fight with the boss who is also the wife.  I had stepped down as President and my son took over. But he has girlfriend issue ( a really bad girl)  so I have filled in. We basically had a disagreement about truth to a customer.  Whilst I did win the argument , one always loses to the wife. A Long night and it is better now.

I'm celebrating with a local wine  "Bob White." A semisweet white with  apple after tones. Hopewell winery in western Illinois near Quincy.

Much better than the crow.


----------



## Melensdad

If you like black licorice then this is your drink.  But only in moderation.  At 138 proof it’s got a bit of a kick.


----------



## FrancSevin

Thanks MD.  Black licorice, real licorice, is my favorite candy.

I've gotta look this one up.


----------



## Melensdad

Boiled apple cider/bourbon Old Fashioned tonight on the patio


----------



## waybomb

Tonight simply some Irish Creme on ice.


----------



## olivia24

I  like  vodka  just a  bit.


----------



## waybomb

Whatever this is, it ain't bad


----------



## Melensdad

I just poured a dram of REBEL 10year Special Reserve.  It is their limited release 100 proof bourbon.  Rebel is inexpensive bourbon so even the limited release is a bargain compared to many brands.


----------



## olivia24

I always stick with vodka, mixed with pineapple, orange  juice and  cherries.


----------



## Doc

Went to house of wine for dinner tonight.   I am not a wine drinker but I tried a couple.
1st was a Pinot noir
Then I went to a Sauvignon blanc.   I like it best and brought home a bottle of it with me.


----------



## waybomb

I was thinking I was paying more for the bottle than the wine. But this wine was worth it.Sterling Indium. 2016.


----------



## Melensdad

Went to a graduation party for one of my fencing students.  Walked up and her dad said *"the good bourbon is inside"* walked me in, poured me a deep pour of Blanton's.  So it was obviously 5 o'clock somewhere, even if it was early afternoon!


----------



## waybomb

Been raining out so been inside and drinking liquor like scotch and knob. But tonight is nice. So here is a nice example of a 300 case run.
Nice.
The writing on the back claims it tastes of cherries, chocolate, vanilla bean, and roasted fig. Gotta say, I usually don't taste what the vitners claim, but this one, I can actually taste them all.


----------



## FrancSevin

Rebel Root Beer Whiskey.
Stop laughing. it's really good stuff.


----------



## waybomb

I only snicker at anything with an umbrella.in it.


----------



## FrancSevin

waybomb said:


> I only snicker at anything with an umbrella.in it.


If I haven't said it before I'll say it now....You're a pretty cool guy.


----------



## Melensdad

Last night I had some Thomas S Moore, port cask finished, bourbon.

Simply a wonderful beautiful bourbon.


----------



## waybomb

Went to Schererville to meet some friends that were up in Gurney Illinois for a bit. 
Some Italian chain place. Wasn't bad. Had a bloody Mary there; have had much better Came home, and doing Irish creme on ice. 
Getting up early tomorrow to had to the rte 12 garage sale


----------



## waybomb

And tonight a pinot noir. A nice one at that.
The rte 12 garage sale was a busy for me. Wife got done nice glass sculpture things. I got a small two wheel folly for one of the outboards to use as an outboard stand.


----------



## jillcrate

Im drinking chocolate Milk (Organic whole)


----------



## waybomb

Tonight, a Rutherford Cab.


----------



## Melensdad

Rye Whiskey for me.  Templeton Reserve


----------



## waybomb

And another cab tonight.


----------



## Melensdad

I had actually planned to make the drink in the image below.  That was my plan.  

I ended up with some Thomas S Moore Port Cask finished bourbon.  It is amazing.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## waybomb

A nice shiraz ends the work week.
Been buying wine like crazy on last.bottle. They are on the second day of their two day bash.


----------



## waybomb

On vacation this week again, so I'll probably report in every night. This is a nice pinot noir.


----------



## Ironman

Keystone light and shots of cheap vodka. I ain’t like the rest of you rich bastards drinking that fancy whiskey and stuff


----------



## Melensdad

Believe it or not, tonight I'm drinking sparkling water.  But I'll probably shift to bourbon a bit later.

Had lunch with the fencing club landlord and his wife.  He is a doctor, just turned 60, he is going to be selling his practice so he wanted to discuss a long term lease.  He offered $30 per month for 10 years.  Fixed rate, no increases.  Paid annually.  *Naturally the fencing club paid for the lunch!!!*  The lunch lasted until shortly after 5pm.  It was a very nice business lunch.  He loves that we are non-profit all volunteer club.  His goal was to protect the fencing club after he retired.


----------



## FrancSevin

Lismore

Speyside Single malt Whisky

Two fingers ( at a time) in a frozen glass/ neat.

Extremely smooth with a lot of caramel and very little peat.


----------



## 300 H and H

Boring old grapefruit juice again lol..

Not that I mind. No more Scotch Whiskey for me.
Ginn is my new tonic lol, and what to mix with Ginn..
Getting distilled grans out of the picture, as they seem not to like me much.
Juniper berries are not grain. I will see if it helps, and so far it has. 
Fingers crossed...


----------



## waybomb

Kirk
Can't best a saphire martini, dirty, three olives. So dry. Throw an ounce or two of vermouth in the shaker with ice, roll it, dump it all out, pour in the saphire. Yum


----------



## waybomb

And here's tonight's wine. A 2012 syrah. Not bad at all.


----------



## FrancSevin

Ole standby,.,,,; Glenfiddich
12 year old single malt
One of my favorites


----------



## waybomb

Lagavulim tonight


----------



## waybomb

And a cabinet series perdomo


----------



## waybomb

Tonight a cab


----------



## Melensdad

Absenthe Manhatten:

1 oz 158 proof Absente Grande Absenthe
1 oz Weller Reserve Bourbon
2 oz Rivata Sweet Vermouth
3 dashes Lemon Bitters
ice


----------



## jillcrate

Im drinking chocolate Milk right now


----------



## waybomb

My prob;em is, is if I buy a half gallon of chocolate milk, I drink it all in one sitting. I could get fat quick.


----------



## Melensdad

WHISTLE PIG bottled in bond bourbon


----------



## jillcrate

Drinking Chocolate Milk


----------



## waybomb

Last night went a bit overboard


----------



## waybomb

Tonight a little more reasonable


----------



## FrancSevin

300 H and H said:


> Boring old grapefruit juice again lol..
> 
> Not that I mind. No more Scotch Whiskey for me.
> Ginn is my new tonic lol, and what to mix with Ginn..
> Getting distilled grans out of the picture, as they seem not to like me much.
> Juniper berries are not grain. I will see if it helps, and so far it has.
> Fingers crossed...


A grain farmer who cannot drink grain brews.


So sad....;


----------



## jillcrate

Im drinking chocolate Milk


----------



## austonte

Will be drinking a bottle of ice-cold IPA beer tonight.


----------



## Melensdad

austonte said:


> Will be drinking a bottle of ice-cold IPA beer tonight.


IPA seems to be very popular.  It is not something I like, but I'm a fan of nutty dark stouts/ales so pretty much the opposite of an IPA


----------



## waybomb

Melensdad said:


> IPA seems to be very popular.  It is not something I like, but I'm a fan of nutty dark stouts/ales so pretty much the opposite of an IPA


I am with. Russian Stout. Porters. Etc. I can't drink an IPA. Yuk.
Place by me, The Livery, used to have a brewmaster that made a small batch of Russian Stout which was 18% alcohol and 20 b ucks a glass. Assside from the drunk, it was soooo rich in flavor.


----------



## waybomb

Tonight done Luna merlot and some old Italian cheese and salami


----------



## Melensdad

No clue about wine, seriously I'm totally clueless about wine, especially reds.  But the side sounds yummy . . . salami and cheese! 

We have evenings here where the main course is simply a charcuterie tray with some toasted baguette


----------



## waybomb

That darker cheese was as sharp as a razor. I love sharp cheeses. 
I bought some 30 year old sharp cheddar once. This was way more sharp
It was cheese a friend brought back from Italy. His relatives own Crucolo. This was a special one.


----------



## jillcrate

Chocolate Milk


----------



## Melensdad

jillcrate said:


> Chocolate Milk


Chocolate milk seems to be a recurring theme


----------



## jillcrate

Drinking Coke from Mcdonalds.....


----------



## Melensdad

jillcrate said:


> Drinking Coke from Mcdonalds.....


That stuff is poison.

I've got a little bit of FEW brand "Cold Brew" Bourbon distilled in Evanston, IL by a small, but amazingly good little distillery.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> View attachment 141679


Oh hell, that's *BAD*.  You ought to apologize for that one.


----------



## Melensdad

EastTexFrank said:


> Oh hell, that's *BAD*.  You ought to apologize for that one.


It is the new state drink in Wisconisn


----------



## Ironman

Sipping some good anejo tequila. I finally found a place online to replace the one I got at the tequila factory in Valladolid back in 16. Changed a bit but still very smooth with a smooth burn at the end. 
.


----------



## FrancSevin

Fella I helped out a few weeks ago, gave me a bottle of Monkey Shoulder.  Fairly smooth whisky. I'm fixin' to finish it off tonite.


----------



## Gary O'

This thread reminds me;

Gotta finish off this jug of single malt

Coffee, juice, and water all day

It's time

This is what it looked like when given to me a few years back







A slug of that goes down sooooooo smoothe


----------



## FrancSevin

Gary O' said:


> This thread reminds me;
> 
> Gotta finish off this jug of single malt
> 
> Coffee, juice, and water all day
> 
> It's time
> 
> This is what it looked like when given to me a few years back
> 
> View attachment 144625
> 
> 
> 
> A slug of that goes down sooooooo smoothe


That's a great single malt.  Had a customer buy me a bottle when I stayed at her place.  I finished the whole bottle. She tried to seduce me. Didn't work.

A great lady actually. We are still friends. I think about that every time I see the stuff.


----------



## Gary O'

FrancSevin said:


> She tried to seduce me. Didn't work.


----------



## FrancSevin

Gary, not sure what your WTF means but the fact is, I just don't do that.
55 years with a dedication to the same woman.  No others, period.
I believe it to be the most important promise a man can keep.


----------



## Gary O'

FrancSevin said:


> Gary, not sure what your WTF means but the fact is, I just don't do that.
> 55 years with a dedication to the same woman. No others, period.
> I believe it to be the most important promise a man can keep.


Hey Pard
I so get that
Jus' funnin' ya

Same here
52 years for me

I can hardly handle her
Wouldn't know what to do with anyone extra


----------



## ErinKeegan

Cappuccino with salt caramel syrup


----------



## Melensdad

ErinKeegan said:


> Cappuccino with salt caramel syrup


My wife, every morning, is delivered a cappuccino _(perhaps it is more of a latte, as I make it with more milk) _with salted caramel syrup when she wakes.


----------



## Umberto

I went to Class VI store this afternoon for a few things.


----------



## FrancSevin

Umberto said:


> I went to Class VI store this afternoon for a few things.
> 
> View attachment 148801


One of my favorite Single malts

I making time tonite with new bottle of an old friend 
LISMORE
 A remarkably inexpensive ($22.00) but very drinkable single malt.


----------



## Umberto

FrancSevin said:


> One of my favorite Single malts
> 
> I making time tonite with new bottle of an old friend
> LISMORE
> A remarkably inexpensive ($22.00) but very drinkable single malt.


I was chuffed to find this for $34, no tax. You did well.


----------



## Melensdad

Bomberberger's limited release Bourbon, 108 proof.


----------



## FrancSevin

Tonite, I will polish off my bottle of "Pinch"
It is a blend, but @ $55.00, damn expensive.
Smokey but silky smooth. I mean smoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooth!

After, of course, I get to Springfield for another work week-end.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## FrancSevin

FrancSevin said:


> Tonite, I will polish off my bottle of "Pinch"
> It is a blend, but @ $55.00, damn expensive.
> Smokey but silky smooth. I mean smoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooth!
> 
> After, of course, I get to Springfield for another work week-end.


Uh...., wife wants me to drive, so the "Pinch" will wait.  Jonny Walker Red when we get to Springfield.


----------



## pirate_girl

Quite frankly..
Looks like I'm the odd one out.
2 bags in the cup, black..


----------



## Melensdad

pirate_girl said:


> Quite frankly..
> Looks like I'm the odd one out.
> 2 bags in the cup, black..
> 
> 
> View attachment 148886


Sounds like the start of a hot toddy


----------



## echo

Bottle of Michelob Gold.
$13.00 a six pack. I remember buyin a six pack of Heidleberg for $.99


----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


> Sounds like the start of a hot toddy


Not tonight lol
I'm just relaxing with a crossword puzzle.
Thrilling Friday night.


----------



## Umberto

pirate_girl said:


> Quite frankly..
> Looks like I'm the odd one out.
> 2 bags in the cup, black..
> 
> 
> View attachment 148886


I just got a fresh box at the commissary and a box of Clipper.


----------



## waybomb

On the back porch, a bottle of BV Rutherford Reserve 2018, a thin Cuban, and my wife of 40 years. Life is grand.


----------



## echo

Bud Light


----------



## Melensdad

Makers Mark


----------



## FrancSevin

Pepto Bismal


See " Don't order the Shepard's pie
*





						Do not order the Shepard's Pie
					

Do not order the Shepard's Pie at the Cheesecake factory.  Three days of food poisoning hell.  Tasted fine but different. What I expected.  Next morning the shit hit the fan. Literally.  I am on my third day of wearing Depend's  Still going to Hippie Ridge but mainly to deliver building...




					www.forumsforums.com
				



*


----------



## NorthernRedneck

My old reliable. Nothing like a cold beer in the hot tub after walking 9 miles on a scouts hike this morning.


----------



## echo

Just a plane-0 glass of bottled water.


----------



## Melensdad

A snifter of a limited release Larceny Barrel Proof bourbon.


----------



## Umberto

Vodka martini with blue cheese olives…


----------



## 300 H and H

Water tonight.

So much for my distilled grain theory on my nearly allergic reaction to spirits.
Last evening 3 Ginn and tonics ruined my sleep and my morning.  Same with any Whiskey, bourbon or Scotch.
I just don't seem to tolerate it anymore.

To bad to as I just acquired a full gallon of the original Capone recipe Templeton Rye, the stuff you can not buy in stores  
120 or so proof, no water added. I used to always keep some around. I think I will gift this gallon to some one who can enjoy it.

The way it tears me up, I rarely try any more than one drink. At that point I had better quit.
Something has changed as I have aged.


----------



## Montesquieu

Any kind of bordeaux. Although it has to be the real stuff.


----------



## FrancSevin

Scotch
James Buchanan's reserv
18 year old Blend

Very soft, no bite.  Like Pinch but not as smokey

My son gifted me one for Father's day.


----------



## Melensdad

Makers Mark infused in "Lou's Libations"









						Home-Lou's Libations
					

Lou’s Libations is a high quality craft cocktail mix. The infusion of flavors will elevate your cocktail crafting experience. And it’s simple! Combine your favorite booze with the ingredients in the groovy little jar to serve up big flavor. Leave for a few days to chill in the fridge. Then enjoy...




					louslibations.com
				




I was given the "Wisconsin Draper" infusion to try as a Father's Day gift.  It is an interesting take on an Old Fashioned.


----------



## ahvccenter

Nothing special just soft drinks or mineral water ...


----------



## Melensdad

Normally I have bourbon.  Neat.  I have an extensive collection that would make a well stocked bar jealous.

But over the last year I've been playing with a bourbon cocktail called a Boulevardier.  The Boulevardier is simply a variation on the classic Negroni that is adored for its balance of bitter, boozy and sweet. The difference in flavor, however, is anything but simple. While the gin-based Negroni is crisp and bracing, the whiskey-based Boulevardier is rich and warming. It’s the exact drink you want to reach for on a chilly fall or winter evening.  Temps dip into the 50's or colder, opt for a nice Boulevardier.

1 part Campari
1 part Sweet Vermouth
1.25 to 1.5 parts Bourbon  (or Rye whiskey)
Typically garnished with Orange peel, but I usually use Orange Bitters in mine.  

Bourbon makes for a slightly sweeter drink.  Rye whiskey works well too, but gives it a bit of a spicier edge.  

*Campari* is a bitter drink with herbal complexity.

Sweet Vermouth seems to be the key to this drink.  Cheap Sweet Vermouth destroys the flavor, good brands elevate this cocktail. * Antica *is probably the best of the best for a Boulvardier, but* Dolin* is very good. Nolly-Pratt has a few different offerings that make it pretty good to but skip past the low end Martini & Rossi.  I'm happy, on a summer day, with a M&R vermouth over ice with lemon, but not in my Boulevardier cocktail.  

Honestly any decent bourbon works great in this so grab a basic *Makers Mark*, *Larceny* or *Bulleit*.  Basically your favorite brand is going to make your favorite version of this drink.  But buy the really good Sweet Vermouth!

If you keep oranges in your home, garnish with an orange.  I typically don't have oranges here so I substitute several dashes of Orange Bitters.  I have a couple different brands, don't really notice much of a difference between the specialty brands and the mainstream.


----------



## FrancSevin

Buchanan's Reserve scotch.

Yes, again.

Neat of course.  With coffee, on the side, in the jacuzzi tub.


----------



## Umberto

Melensdad said:


> Normally I have bourbon.  Neat.  I have an extensive collection that would make a well stocked bar jealous.
> 
> But over the last year I've been playing with a bourbon cocktail called a Boulevardier.  The Boulevardier is simply a variation on the classic Negroni that is adored for its balance of bitter, boozy and sweet. The difference in flavor, however, is anything but simple. While the gin-based Negroni is crisp and bracing, the whiskey-based Boulevardier is rich and warming. It’s the exact drink you want to reach for on a chilly fall or winter evening.  Temps dip into the 50's or colder, opt for a nice Boulevardier.
> 
> 1 part Campari
> 1 part Sweet Vermouth
> 1.25 to 1.5 parts Bourbon  (or Rye whiskey)
> Typically garnished with Orange peel, but I usually use Orange Bitters in mine.
> 
> Bourbon makes for a slightly sweeter drink.  Rye whiskey works well too, but gives it a bit of a spicier edge.
> 
> *Campari* is a bitter drink with herbal complexity.
> 
> Sweet Vermouth seems to be the key to this drink.  Cheap Sweet Vermouth destroys the flavor, good brands elevate this cocktail. * Antica *is probably the best of the best for a Boulvardier, but* Dolin* is very good. Nolly-Pratt has a few different offerings that make it pretty good to but skip past the low end Martini & Rossi.  I'm happy, on a summer day, with a M&R vermouth over ice with lemon, but not in my Boulevardier cocktail.
> 
> Honestly any decent bourbon works great in this so grab a basic *Makers Mark*, *Larceny* or *Bulleit*.  Basically your favorite brand is going to make your favorite version of this drink.  But buy the really good Sweet Vermouth!
> 
> If you keep oranges in your home, garnish with an orange.  I typically don't have oranges here so I substitute several dashes of Orange Bitters.  I have a couple different brands, don't really notice much of a difference between the specialty brands and the mainstream.


I thought that sounded familiar. I had this bottle buried under the bar. A few years ago we did a tour of High West and bought a few bottles of pre mixed drinks only sold at the distillery. My wife had a few out of this bottle and then forgot about it. I’ll give it a try tonight.


----------

